# Klipsch rp-3 advise



## quiet please (Jun 3, 2008)

I am looking to buy a set of Klipsch floorstanders and have found a set of rp-3's 
Are these any good?
Are the powered subs and amps any good and will they last?
What are they worth in very good cosmetic condition and working order?
This is my first post but hope to post more.
Thanks
TJ


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

TJ, I haven't heard these speakers, but Klipsch is a pretty well respected name, and I have heard others of theirs that I liked. Is there any way for you to try these out before you buy? that really is the best way to choose speakers, since they sound different to everyone. Some like the horns on most Klipsch speakers and some don't.

I'm sure the subs and amps will last, especially if you don't overdrive them. 

I hesitate to post this, but as long as you remember to take everything you read here with a grain of salt (as with everything on the net), there are some reviews of the speakers here at Audioreview.


----------



## quiet please (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.
I have decided that the rp-3's aren't for me and now am searching for some rf-7's
Thanks
TJ


----------

